# Alchemie Geistesblitze bleiben aus



## Revan1121 (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo ich bitte hier um Hilfe von erfahrenen Alchemisten.

Ich bekomme seit dem Release von WotLK keine Geistesblitze für die Rezepte:

Transmutieren: Urfeuer zu Urmana

Transmutieren: Urleben zu Urerde

Transmutieren: Urwasser zu Urschatten


Ich weis dass diese Geistesblitze nur bei Transmutationen von Burning Crusade oder Wrath of the Lich King Materialien kommen können.


Frage: Hat jemand das selbe Problem? Ist das ein bekannter Bug?

PS.: Ich weis dass diese Rezepte für WotLK nicht mehr relevant sind aber ich bin ein Sammler und hätte sie gerne.

MfG Revan


----------



## 19Chico73 (3. August 2010)

Ich bin auch Sammler und habe das selbe Problem.

Mir fehlt nur noch Urleben zu Erde.
Seit geraumer Zeit Transmutiere ich wieder nur noch Ur BC Zeugs zu Urleben aber bekomme den letzten Geistesblitz einfach nich.
Ticket an GM läuft gerade ob es diese Geistesblitze überhaupt noch gibt und wenn nein, ob sie mir das letzte Rezept dann nich schenken könnten^^.

Denn ausser diesem einem Geistesblitz fehlt mir nur noch ein Transmute World Dropp Rezept dann hätte ich alle. 

Edit:

Eben GM Antwort erhalten, ja die BC Geistesblitze gibt es noch, man muß nur Geduld haben.


----------



## Nymph (4. August 2010)

die urtransmutationen hätte ich auch gerne, das prob bei mir ist iwie das ich keine rezepte hab außer urmacht Oo und das ist schweineteuer zum transen bis da iwann ma ein urelement dabei ist :x gibts noch andere rezepte die ich übersehen hab damit man das erste ur zu ur rezept erhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## 19Chico73 (5. August 2010)

Die häfte davon sind käuflich bei Händlern  zu erwerben.

Urerde zu Urwasser, Zangarmarschen,Sporregar Respektvoll http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22916

Urfeuer zu Urerde , Nagrand, Maghar , Respektvoll http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22917  Alies Kurenai Respektvoll http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30443

Urluft zu Urfeuer , Shatrath, Shatar Respektvoll http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22915

Urwasser zu Urluft, Expedition des Cenauris , Respektvoll http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22918

Kleiner Tipp, Ackis Recipe List (oder hieß es Ackis Recipe Radar? ) ist ein Addon was dir anzeigt welche Rezepte fehlen und wo oder wie sie zu erwerben sind.


----------



## Nymph (5. August 2010)

och neee -__- mit nem dk hab ich den ruf nat. nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 buh. muss mir was einfallen lassen ...danke trotzdem


----------



## 19Chico73 (14. August 2010)

Edit: Soeben den letzten Geistesblitz bekommen indem ich nu 2 Monate lang jeden Tag Urerde in Urleben umgewandelt habe.


----------

